
More Americans killed by guns since 1968 than in all U.S. wars - johnong
http://www.martingrandjean.ch/united-states-guns-and-wars/
======
dkopi
Few things to keep in mind when reviewing this type of information.

1\. Most "Gun related deaths" are suicides. According to the CDC, 65% of gun
related deaths in 2013 were suicides.

2\. Only 1.3% of all deaths in the country were related to firearms. Including
suicides.

3\. Gun violence is most common in poor urban areas and frequently associated
with gang violence. We're talking about the cities with the strictest gun
control laws.

4\. Counting only American deaths in these wars is highly misleading. Take the
Iraq war for example. There were over 150K causalities. Some estimates go as
high as 1 Million causalities caused by the Iraq war. This piece only counts
4,500 US causalities. World war 2 Had over 24 million military causalities.
Over 70 Million causalities if you include civilians as well.

Gun violence is a real issue, but we aren't doing public discussion about it
any justice with comparisons like these.

